# Stun Ammo (First Post)



## JoshM (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi. Im new here so i thought i say a littl about myself
i live in Jamaica (as in the island) im 14 and i am an avid hunter of doves
both with slingshot and compound bow.
I will soon post pictures of my kills (i have about 5-6 pics)

Now for the question








Does anyone know what kind of ammo i could use to stun a bird (but not kill it)
so that i could catch it.
all replies are appreciated.

-JoshM


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

hello,

if you want ot catch them, use a trap, not a slingshot

I don't like to see animals suffering


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoshM said:


> Hi. Im new here so i thought i say a littl about myself
> i live in Jamaica (as in the island) im 14 and i am an avid hunter of doves
> both with slingshot and compound bow.
> I will soon post pictures of my kills (i have about 5-6 pics)
> ...


I know your only 14 so i will be nice, it is not right to stun a bird, you are better off using a live trap of some kind, you have to respect what you hunt, have a look on you tube i am sure there will be plenty of videos on how to catch your birds without hurting them, jeff


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Here you go how to build a trap, have fun jeff


----------

